# Canadian grandmother and Mexican grandfather fell in love



## Sage11 (Jan 8, 2012)

If we want to live six months in Mexico and six months in Canada, should we get married or is it easier to live common law? Any advantage to being legally married? Thank you so much for any wise words.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Can't answer, but how is Playa del Carmeb these days?????


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Does he have a Canadian visa? If not, the 6 months in Canada becomes pretty difficult.


----------



## abscissa (Apr 5, 2010)

circle110 said:


> Does he have a Canadian visa? If not, the 6 months in Canada becomes pretty difficult.


Yes ... Canada requires all Mexican Nationals to obtain a visa to enter Canada ... thats been on the books for a couple of years now. I'd talk to the Canadian embassy in Cancun and see what they say.


----------

